# I went to Canada and I wasn't very impressed.



## Blackrook

It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.

Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.


----------



## Oddball




----------



## Blackrook

"But we have free health care!"

That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.


----------



## JoeMoma

Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!


----------



## Blackrook

JoeMoma said:


> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!


I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.


----------



## JoeMoma

Blackrook said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
Click to expand...


----------



## Yarddog

Blackrook said:


> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.




Did you at least get an O' Canada tee shirt?


----------



## candycorn

I read the OP. Not impressive.


----------



## Yarddog

Blackrook said:


> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.





No hockey game?  no Rush concert?


----------



## Wyatt earp

Yarddog said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No hockey game?  no Rush concert?
Click to expand...



He was to busy at a Bryan Adams concert.


Lol.


----------



## tinydancer

Blackrook said:


> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.



And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.


----------



## Yarddog

tinydancer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
Click to expand...


----------



## fncceo

'Free Health Care'

Worth every penny.


----------



## tinydancer

Blackrook said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
Click to expand...



Ok. Sorries about Justin Bieber and Celine Dion, but they're not all bad up here.


Insulin
Light bulb
Five-pin bowling
Wonderbra
Artificial pacemaker
Robertson screw
Zipper
Electric Wheelchair
Poutine
Cobalt-60 “Bomb” Cancer Treatment
Java programming language
Bloody Caesar
Canadarm
Standard time
Electron microscope
Snowmobiling
BlackBerry



Radio Voice Transmission
Birch-Bark Canoe
Basketball
Retractable Beer Carton Handle
UV Degradable Plastics
Instant Replay
Goalie mask
Marquis Wheat
Pablum
Lacrosse
Electric Oven
Steam Fog Horn
Walkie-Talkie
Alkaline battery
Paint roller
Electronic Music Synthesizer
Weevac 6
Green Garbage Bag


Snowblower
Self-Propelled Combine Harvester
Instant mashed potatoes
Explosives Vapour Detector
Marine Screw Propeller
Plexiglas
Key Frame Animation
CPR Mannequin (Actar 911)
G-Suit
Ardox Spiral Nail
Automatic Lubricating Cup
Crash-Position Indicator
Caulking gun
Separable Baggage Check
Hawaiian Pizza
Superman
AND


----------



## Blackrook

I once talked to a private detective in Canada, and he told me that a teenage girl had massacred her entire family.

I said, no way, if that happened I'd of heard about it.

He said, in Canada, when a perpetrator is under-aged, the media is not permitted to report the story.

So Canada has really strict censorship, so maybe that's why we don't hear about bad crimes committed there.


----------



## fncceo

tinydancer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Sorries about Justin Bieber and Celine Dion, but they're not all bad up here.
> 
> 
> Insulin
> Light bulb
> Five-pin bowling
> Wonderbra
> Artificial pacemaker
> Robertson screw
> Zipper
> Electric Wheelchair
> Poutine
> Cobalt-60 “Bomb” Cancer Treatment
> Java programming language
> Bloody Caesar
> Canadarm
> Standard time
> Electron microscope
> Snowmobiling
> BlackBerry
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Voice Transmission
> Birch-Bark Canoe
> Basketball
> Retractable Beer Carton Handle
> UV Degradable Plastics
> Instant Replay
> Goalie mask
> Marquis Wheat
> Pablum
> Lacrosse
> Electric Oven
> Steam Fog Horn
> Walkie-Talkie
> Alkaline battery
> Paint roller
> Electronic Music Synthesizer
> Weevac 6
> Green Garbage Bag
> 
> 
> Snowblower
> Self-Propelled Combine Harvester
> Instant mashed potatoes
> Explosives Vapour Detector
> Marine Screw Propeller
> Plexiglas
> Key Frame Animation
> CPR Mannequin (Actar 911)
> G-Suit
> Ardox Spiral Nail
> Automatic Lubricating Cup
> Crash-Position Indicator
> Caulking gun
> Separable Baggage Check
> Hawaiian Pizza
> Superman
> AND
Click to expand...


There are more than a couple things on that list that are good cause to go to war with Canada (I'm looking at you, Hawaiian Pizza).


----------



## Yarddog

Blackrook said:


> I once talked to a private detective in Canada, and he told me that a teenage girl had massacred her entire family.
> 
> I said, no way, if that happened I'd of heard about it.
> 
> He said, in Canada, when a perpetrator is under-aged, the media is not permitted to report the story.
> 
> So Canada has really strict censorship, so maybe that's why we don't hear about bad crimes committed there.




We dont hear about em because they use the wood chippers


----------



## Scamp

They have 2 seasons... July and Winter.


----------



## tinydancer

Scamp said:


> They have 2 seasons... July and Winter.



We look it as "10 months of winter, two months of bad skating".

:

It's snowing this morning. No guff.


----------



## Hellbilly

Blackrook said:


> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.


Poutine. It's called poutine and its awesome.

Sent from my SM-J727VPP using Tapatalk


----------



## mudwhistle

tinydancer said:


> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have 2 seasons... July and Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We look it as "10 months of winter, two months of bad skating".
> 
> :
> 
> It's snowing this morning. No guff.
Click to expand...

That's just Global Warming/Climate Change.


----------



## Scamp

We have only had twist off bottle caps on our beer for like over 50 years. Does Canada have such a thing yet?


----------



## tinydancer

mudwhistle said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have 2 seasons... July and Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We look it as "10 months of winter, two months of bad skating".
> 
> :
> 
> It's snowing this morning. No guff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just Global Warming/Climate Change.
Click to expand...


I pray for global warming every day of my life.  Especially in January when we are colder than the surface temperatures of Mars.


----------



## Dan Stubbs

Blackrook said:


> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.


*When I was in Canada I rode with a CMP officer I knew and the Law is different up there.  The Officers seemed to be more respect.  This was back in 1965. *


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Blackrook said:


> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.




Nothing is free in Canada unless you are one of those illegal criminal refugees sneaking into Canada from America.Then you can get free health and welfare care for free. Our Canadian health care system is pretty much bankrupt thanks to all of those criminal American illegal refugees. America let them in and now Canadians have to pay for them. Although I cannot let our prime mistake of Canada off the hook on this one. He did invite them in. The .


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Blackrook said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
Click to expand...


Well, we did invent basketball and hockey just for your entertainment. But come on, eh? Canadians have contributed plenty of inventions that helped make America great. Look up on the internet and you will find plenty of good stuff that Canadians invented and which Americans are using today in their every day life. 
Other than America having some nice winter spots to run to in the winter time what else has America got to offer that Canada cannot offer?


----------



## tinydancer

feduptaxpayer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we did invent basketball and hockey just for your entertainment. But come on, eh? Canadians have contributed plenty of inventions that helped make America great. Look up on the internet and you will find plenty of good stuff that Canadians invented and which Americans are using today in their every day life.
> Other than America having some nice winter spots to run to in the winter time what else has America got to offer that Canada cannot offer?
Click to expand...


No brainer. No GST


----------



## saveliberty

The only way to make Canada more interesting is to start the draft again.


----------



## Desperado

Blackrook said:


> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.


What type of gravy? Chicken or Beef?
When I was in Ottawa they had there version of the Elephant Ear but they called it a Beaver Tail.
Also I found Ottawa to be a very clean city and felt safe there but that was many years ago.


----------



## Tax Man

I felt the same way when I visited other states last year. Boring ignorant fat trailer trash everywhere.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

Desperado said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.
> 
> 
> 
> What type of gravy? Chicken or Beef?
> When I was in Ottawa they had there version of the Elephant Ear but they called it a Beaver Tail.
> Also I found Ottawa to be a very clean city and felt safe there but that was many years ago.
Click to expand...



(X)Ottawa is not safe city anymore. Apparently, Muslims are causing all kinds of problems in Ottawa and like every city in Canada,the left wing lying and fake liberal media will not report any of it. Multiculturalism and diversity is such a wonderful thing for a country to implement. NOT. An f'n disaster for sure for that country.


----------



## peach174

tinydancer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
Click to expand...




tinydancer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
Click to expand...




tinydancer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
Click to expand...


The Canadians who come down for the winter here in my neck of the woods say the same exact thing.
They get their medical care done here in America and hope they don't need any medical care in the summer when they go back.


----------



## DGS49

I have vacationed many times in various parts of Canada.  I feel quite comfortable there, even in Quebec, which is much like another country altogether.

Any generalizations about Canadian healthcare are wrong.  Every province has its own plan, and they are all different.  Doctors can work wherever they want, and few of them want to live in remote areas, where there are not enough people to generate a good income.

It is interesting that so many Canadians are on the "Global Warming" bandwagon. Canada is one place on earth that will benefit greatly from any warming trend.  It's not for nothing that 90% of Canadians live within 100 miles of its southern border.


----------



## bodecea

tinydancer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
Click to expand...

Leave then.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

peach174 said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The Canadians who come down for the winter here in my neck of the woods say the same exact thing.
> They get their medical care done here in America and hope they don't need any medical care in the summer when they go back.
Click to expand...



(X)The problem is due to all of this massive third world immigration and the allowing in of thousands of legal and illegal so called refugees that is creating our health system to go broke.and for long waiting times to see a doctor. It once worked well but now thanks to massive immigration there are few doctors and nurses to look after all of the people that get sick right away. Sadly, nobody will admit ti this. Our politicians and the leftist liberal media want to stay quiet on this for fear of a backlash by we the not so bright Canadian sheeple. If one has travel insurance it is probably a good time to get sick as the travel insurance will pay for top service by the American medical system.


----------



## flewism

I've been to Canada 100's of times, but always in Ontario, not that much different than USA.


----------



## initforme

Canada is where real sportsmen go to pursue the outdoors.  They surely have that part figured out.  Im very impressed with Canada.


----------



## rightwinger

I have enjoyed my visits to Canada


----------



## francoHFW

tinydancer said:


> mudwhistle said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scamp said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have 2 seasons... July and Winter.
> 
> 
> 
> move to Vancouver
> 
> We look it as "10 months of winter, two months of bad skating".
> 
> :
> 
> It's snowing this morning. No guff.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's just Global Warming/Climate Change.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I pray for global warming every day of my life.  Especially in January when we are colder than the surface temperatures of Mars.
Click to expand...

 move to Vancouver


----------



## skye

I've never been to Canada...but omg....the pictures of Nature I have seen............so totally gorgeous....breathtaking.... may be one day I will visit...

I'm only talking Canadian Nature here.


----------



## francoHFW

They have legal marijuana for crying out loud LOL. Much less crime. Last time I saw 86% of Canadians love their Healthcare while only 34% of Americans do.


----------



## skye

Just to add...as a country Canada is wonderful may be one of the most beautiful  places on this planet....I love snow and cold and all that 



On the other hand ....their left wing communist people I do not like.


----------



## initforme

I end up giving canada bout 8 grand a year and live ensuring they get it.  I could spend it here but can't get the same experience.  Make it ten grand.


----------



## initforme

People ultra friendly in canada.  Nicest ive met.


----------



## skye

initforme said:


> People ultra friendly in canada.  Nicest ive met.



Trudeau is an idiot.


----------



## francoHFW

skye said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> People ultra friendly in canada.  Nicest ive met.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trudeau is an idiot.
Click to expand...

High Praise coming from you LOL. LOL. communists...


----------



## initforme

Leadership isnt part of this conversation.  The average Canadian is a nice down to earth person.


----------



## skye

initforme said:


> Leadership isnt part of this conversation.  The average Canadian is a nice down to earth person.




Problem is.....the average Canadian voted that idiot Trudeau for office.

That's the problem I have with "the average" Canadian.


----------



## francoHFW

skye said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leadership isnt part of this conversation.  The average Canadian is a nice down to earth person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is.....the average Canadian voted that idiot Trudeau for office.
> 
> That's the problem I have with "the average" Canadian.
Click to expand...

Of course you are a looney Austrian Nazi at this point LOL... You should definitely go smoke a lot of pot up in the mountains of Canada and consider your shortcomings.g


----------



## And the Oscar goes to

Well what did you think you were going to see???
You weren't going to Planet Zula where they have flying cars and females that actually find you interesting.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

fncceo said:


> tinydancer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Sorries about Justin Bieber and Celine Dion, but they're not all bad up here.
> 
> 
> Insulin
> Light bulb
> Five-pin bowling
> Wonderbra
> Artificial pacemaker
> Robertson screw
> Zipper
> Electric Wheelchair
> Poutine
> Cobalt-60 “Bomb” Cancer Treatment
> Java programming language
> Bloody Caesar
> Canadarm
> Standard time
> Electron microscope
> Snowmobiling
> BlackBerry
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Voice Transmission
> Birch-Bark Canoe
> Basketball
> Retractable Beer Carton Handle
> UV Degradable Plastics
> Instant Replay
> Goalie mask
> Marquis Wheat
> Pablum
> Lacrosse
> Electric Oven
> Steam Fog Horn
> Walkie-Talkie
> Alkaline battery
> Paint roller
> Electronic Music Synthesizer
> Weevac 6
> Green Garbage Bag
> 
> 
> Snowblower
> Self-Propelled Combine Harvester
> Instant mashed potatoes
> Explosives Vapour Detector
> Marine Screw Propeller
> Plexiglas
> Key Frame Animation
> CPR Mannequin (Actar 911)
> G-Suit
> Ardox Spiral Nail
> Automatic Lubricating Cup
> Crash-Position Indicator
> Caulking gun
> Separable Baggage Check
> Hawaiian Pizza
> Superman
> AND
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are more than a couple things on that list that are good cause to go to war with Canada (I'm looking at you, Hawaiian Pizza).
Click to expand...


You know you are Canadian when you order Hawaiian Pizza in Texas...


----------



## Likkmee

skye said:


> I've never been to Canada...but omg....the pictures of Nature I have seen............so totally gorgeous....breathtaking.... may be one day I will visit...
> 
> I'm only talking Canadian Nature here.


Its oK I tried for a while
Better here...less clothing


----------



## BULLDOG

Blackrook said:


> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.



I talked to Canada. They said they weren't too impressed with you either.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Look, us Canadians gave you:

Bryan Adams 

Nickelback 

Ann Murray

Drake

K.D. Lang

Neil Young

Paul Brandt...

Also who can resist Moosehead Beer with Hawaiian Pizza while listening to some Michael Buble?


----------



## Darkwind

Ah yes, Canada.

Land of the really cold handjob.


----------



## BULLDOG

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Look, us Canadians gave you:
> 
> Bryan Adams
> 
> Nickelback
> 
> Ann Murray
> 
> Drake
> 
> K.D. Lang
> 
> Neil Young
> 
> Paul Brandt...
> 
> Also who can resist Moosehead Beer with Hawaiian Pizza while listening to some Michael Buble?



You bastards came up with Justin Bieber too.  I don't know if you can ever be forgiven for that.


----------



## Mindful

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Look, us Canadians gave you:
> 
> Bryan Adams
> 
> Nickelback
> 
> Ann Murray
> 
> Drake
> 
> K.D. Lang
> 
> Neil Young
> 
> Paul Brandt...
> 
> Also who can resist Moosehead Beer with Hawaiian Pizza while listening to some Michael Buble?



Captain Kirk.


----------



## strollingbones

Blackrook said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
Click to expand...


impressed by canada..9/11 they moved their forces to protect ameica

donated blood most of the blood used in 9/11 came from canada....

came to a help nyc weekend....and spent monies.....

you are a total ass who like trump does not realize who our allies are

https://www.quora.com/How-did-other-countries-helped-support-the-U-S-after-9-11

o and they took in planes with passengers...etc and so forth 

you are such an idiot....just like all trump supporters....


----------



## rightwinger

I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek



I liked Toronto. Would love to visit Montreal.


----------



## strollingbones

toronto sucked...montreal is great


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

strollingbones said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> impressed by canada..9/11 they moved their forces to protect ameica
> 
> donated blood most of the blood used in 9/11 came from canada....
> 
> came to a help nyc weekend....and spent monies.....
> 
> you are a total ass who like trump does not realize who our allies are
> 
> https://www.quora.com/How-did-other-countries-helped-support-the-U-S-after-9-11
> 
> o and they took in planes with passengers...etc and so forth
> 
> you are such an idiot....just like all trump supporters....
Click to expand...


Bonesy love,

Canadians give him the most entertainment from Michael J. Fox to Ryan Reynolds, and most of the shows they watch are made in Vancouver along with a good amount of movies...

The only thang Canada is lacking is sexy women, sorry but true...

So calm down and just remember the OP'er most likely does not even know the show they are watching was made in Canada...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

rightwinger said:


> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek



Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

strollingbones said:


> toronto sucked...montreal is great



Hey!

Why are you so cranky tis morning??

What have us from Ontario have ever done to you to poop on our city???


----------



## Mindful

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
Click to expand...


Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.


----------



## Mindful

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> strollingbones said:
> 
> 
> 
> toronto sucked...montreal is great
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey!
> 
> Why are you so cranky tis morning??
> 
> What have us from Ontario have ever done to you to poop on our city???
Click to expand...


I really liked Toronto.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

Mindful said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.
Click to expand...


True, but do Americans know the difference?

They still believe Baseball is an American game...


----------



## JoeMoma

Mindful said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
Click to expand...


When I dealt with people in Montreal they would say Bon jour
I would reply Hello and they would start talking English


----------



## Pilot1

Canada is a nice country, as long as their laws don't mean anything here in the U.S.  It is a SMALL country with most of the population on the U.S. border, but it is a vast country geographically, but most of the terrain is unusable.  They are more politically aligned with Europe than the U.S.


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but do Americans know the difference?
> 
> They still believe Baseball is an American game...
Click to expand...

Canada gave us Curling


----------



## Mindful

Pilot1 said:


> Canada is a nice country, as long as their laws don't mean anything here in the U.S.  It is a SMALL country with most of the population on the U.S. border, but it is a vast country geographically, but most of the terrain is unusable.  They are more politically aligned with Europe than the U.S.



Culturally too, in some ways.


----------



## Mindful

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but do Americans know the difference?
> 
> They still believe Baseball is an American game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada gave us Curling
Click to expand...


The most boring activity known to man.


----------



## Toro

tinydancer said:


> And they're lying their asses off about free health care. I'm dual but living in western Canada now and I can tell you health care isn't free. We're taxed to death and the system sucks. The wait times are outrageous. A great example of how bad it is my funeral home in rural Manitoba is closer than any hospital . Doesn't give me a warm and fuzzy.



But in all fairness, who the hell lives in rural Manitoba?

What in God's name would someone have to had done to be condemned to that purgatory!?

At least in Winnipeg, you've got the Jets.  And the Jets.  Also, there's the Jets.  And did I mention the Jets?


----------



## Toro

tinydancer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ok. Sorries about Justin Bieber and Celine Dion, but they're not all bad up here.
> 
> 
> Insulin
> Light bulb
> Five-pin bowling
> Wonderbra
> Artificial pacemaker
> Robertson screw
> Zipper
> Electric Wheelchair
> Poutine
> Cobalt-60 “Bomb” Cancer Treatment
> Java programming language
> Bloody Caesar
> Canadarm
> Standard time
> Electron microscope
> Snowmobiling
> BlackBerry
> 
> 
> 
> Radio Voice Transmission
> Birch-Bark Canoe
> Basketball
> Retractable Beer Carton Handle
> UV Degradable Plastics
> Instant Replay
> Goalie mask
> Marquis Wheat
> Pablum
> Lacrosse
> Electric Oven
> Steam Fog Horn
> Walkie-Talkie
> Alkaline battery
> Paint roller
> Electronic Music Synthesizer
> Weevac 6
> Green Garbage Bag
> 
> 
> Snowblower
> Self-Propelled Combine Harvester
> Instant mashed potatoes
> Explosives Vapour Detector
> Marine Screw Propeller
> Plexiglas
> Key Frame Animation
> CPR Mannequin (Actar 911)
> G-Suit
> Ardox Spiral Nail
> Automatic Lubricating Cup
> Crash-Position Indicator
> Caulking gun
> Separable Baggage Check
> Hawaiian Pizza
> Superman
> AND
Click to expand...


"Canadarm!"

lol

I remember when they used to play the national anthem before the TV signed on and off every day, and they'd show the Canadarm on the space shuttle.  I'd think, "America invented a whole GD space shuttle, and we invented the arm that you use to get a can of beans sitting on the top shelf of the cupboard!"


----------



## Toro

flewism said:


> I've been to Canada 100's of times, but always in Ontario, not that much different than USA.



Next time you go to Ontario, say to them "This is just like America, only more boring."  They'll laugh and appreciate your witty, insightful humour.


----------



## Toro

I lived in Toronto for a few years.  It's an OK city, but not The Greatest City in the Whole Universe like so many Torontonians believe.  Ontario has a giant crowbar stuck up its ass it needs to remove.


----------



## Pilot1

Vancouver, B.C. is a very nice city.  Yes the Asians have taken it over, and it is extremely Liberal, and EXPENSIVE, but it offers a lot of amenities, and natural beauty.


----------



## Toro

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> Look, us Canadians gave you:
> 
> Bryan Adams
> 
> Nickelback
> 
> Ann Murray
> 
> Drake
> 
> K.D. Lang
> 
> Neil Young
> 
> Paul Brandt...
> 
> Also who can resist Moosehead Beer with Hawaiian Pizza while listening to some Michael Buble?



Moosehead Beer is fucking awful shit, I'm telling ya. 

But ketchup chips.  Now THAT'S where it's at!


----------



## Toro

Pilot1 said:


> Vancouver, B.C. is a very nice city.  Yes the Asians have taken it over, and it is extremely Liberal, and EXPENSIVE, but it offers a lot of amenities, and natural beauty.



I used to live in Vancouver for a few years.  Best place in the world IMHO.  I had to move for career reasons, but it was awfully painful not being there, and I tried for a decade to get back.  

Several years ago, a friend called me up and asked me if I would be interested in working with him at a money management firm there.  I didn't go for many reasons, but had he called a decade ago, I would have leapt at the chance.

The city was always expensive but it has gotten insanely expensive as it is a essentially a money laundering center for rich Chinese who've driven the prices up to crazy levels.  I harbored a dream of buying a place somewhere downtown, but I wouldn't do that now.  It's just too crazy.


----------



## Toro

Mindful said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but do Americans know the difference?
> 
> They still believe Baseball is an American game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada gave us Curling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most boring activity known to man.
Click to expand...


Drink, then you'll like it better.


----------



## Mindful

Toro said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but do Americans know the difference?
> 
> They still believe Baseball is an American game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada gave us Curling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The most boring activity known to man.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Drink, then you'll like it better.
Click to expand...


Yeah, right.

Looking around to see who I'm posting to?


----------



## Taz

Blackrook said:


> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.


Canada needs some high school massacres, maybe some crazy white guys marching around in pointy hoods? How about a pussy grabbing Prime Minister?


----------



## Mindful

Taz said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs some high school massacres, maybe some crazy white guys marching around in pointy hoods? How about a pussy grabbing Prime Minister?
Click to expand...


God save the Queen.


----------



## Taz

Mindful said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs some high school massacres, maybe some crazy white guys marching around in pointy hoods? How about a pussy grabbing Prime Minister?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God save the Queen.
Click to expand...

They don’t need god anymore, they have legal weed.


----------



## Mindful

Taz said:


> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs some high school massacres, maybe some crazy white guys marching around in pointy hoods? How about a pussy grabbing Prime Minister?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God save the Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t need god anymore, they have legal weed.
Click to expand...


Trudeau and Macron have a romantic connection.


----------



## Taz

Mindful said:


> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Taz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> "But we have free health care!"
> 
> That's all Canadians say when they're on the internet, as if that's an excuse for being a very boring country where nothing important happens.
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs some high school massacres, maybe some crazy white guys marching around in pointy hoods? How about a pussy grabbing Prime Minister?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> God save the Queen.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> They don’t need god anymore, they have legal weed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Trudeau and Macron have a romantic connection.
Click to expand...

Total bromance.


----------



## Pilot1

Mindful said:


> Trudeau and Macron have a romantic connection.



Obama???  Richard Branson would be jealous!


----------



## HereWeGoAgain

feduptaxpayer said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> 
> Canada needs to step it up and impress Blackrook!
> 
> 
> 
> I agree.  Maybe they should invent something, instead of forcing Americans to invent everything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, we did invent basketball and hockey just for your entertainment. But come on, eh? Canadians have contributed plenty of inventions that helped make America great. Look up on the internet and you will find plenty of good stuff that Canadians invented and which Americans are using today in their every day life.
> Other than America having some nice winter spots to run to in the winter time what else has America got to offer that Canada cannot offer?
Click to expand...


   Warm beaches and guns.


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney

rightwinger said:


> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but do Americans know the difference?
> 
> They still believe Baseball is an American game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada gave us Curling
Click to expand...


Not something that I will gloat about...


----------



## rightwinger

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mindful said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bruce_T_Laney said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have vacationed in Nova Scotia. Absolutely beautiful. Nicest people you will ever meet
> Also been to Montreal and Toronto. Great Cities but I got caught in a Montreal snowstorm
> Also Niagra Falls. Tacky, but worth a peek
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Montreal is great even if it has Frog speakers... Wait, I once spoke Frog...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Their Frog speakers are not like real Frog speakers.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> True, but do Americans know the difference?
> 
> They still believe Baseball is an American game...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Canada gave us Curling
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Not something that I will gloat about...
Click to expand...

Great game


Almost as compelling as Corn Hole


----------



## Dan Stubbs

francoHFW said:


> They have legal marijuana for crying out loud LOL. Much less crime. Last time I saw 86% of Canadians love their Healthcare while only 34% of Americans do.


*If that is true way do they come to the USA for medical treatment?*


----------



## francoHFW

Dan Stubbs said:


> francoHFW said:
> 
> 
> 
> They have legal marijuana for crying out loud LOL. Much less crime. Last time I saw 86% of Canadians love their Healthcare while only 34% of Americans do.
> 
> 
> 
> *If that is true way do they come to the USA for medical treatment?*
Click to expand...

Because the few that do it are extremely rich and no doubt conservative assholes LOL. Of course you are brainwashed I live 40 miles from the Canadian border at Buffalo and I've never heard of Canadians. We are now the crappiest country in the modern world for regular people after 35 years of GOP giveaway to the rich and cuts for the rest, super duper, with the worst propaganda machine ever.


----------



## feduptaxpayer

skye said:


> initforme said:
> 
> 
> 
> Leadership isnt part of this conversation.  The average Canadian is a nice down to earth person.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Problem is.....the average Canadian voted that idiot Trudeau for office.
> 
> That's the problem I have with "the average" Canadian.
Click to expand...


I never voted for that fool nor his old man when he was the prime mistake of Canada. The Trudeau's have and are still working on trying to destroy our British/European culture and way of life by their constant bringing in of immigrants from all those third world countries out there. When a country keeps bringing in more non-western immigrants than western immigrants, which has been going on in Canada for decades now, and even in America also, common sense and logic will point out to anyone that the British/European people that founded and built up both countries will soon become minorities in their own countries. America is being flooded by people south of the Mexican border which are slowly taking over America one state at a time. The writing is on the wall. Take the time to read it. It's your call.


----------



## McRocket

Blackrook said:


> It seemed like it wasn't all that different from America, except that they used colorful money with the Queen on it, and they had a dish of french fries covered with gravy, which was literally in every restaurant, including McDonalds.
> 
> Also, their drinking age is 18, so my son got some beers.



Healthcare, french fries, pretty money and beer...talk about superficial.

That stuff has little/nothing to do with what is special about Canada.

Canadians are what makes Canada special.

And if I have to explain why they are special (and you were there) - you will not understand.


----------

